# Christmas is coming!



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

With Christmas now only 45 days away we're all likely to have an idea of what coffee related items we'd like to be playing with on Christmas Day.

However, not all items will have been purchased as studies show that more of us are leaving it until the last minute to hand off our lists to those who ask.

What are you hoping for?

Place a reply below and we will try and find the supplier with the best prices for each item, so that anyone wanting to buy you a present can simply be pointed to this forum

I will copy/paste into the list below

*In Alphabetical Order*

Aeropress - £22.05 - CoffeeHit

Clever Coffee Dripper - £12.00 - CoffeeHit

Iberital MC2 Grinder - £136.80 - Happy Donkey

Hario Buono Pouring Kettle - £40.00 - CoffeeHit

La Marzocco GS3 - price TBA

LONDINIUM I spring lever espresso machine - £1587.11 - Londinium Espresso

Mazzer Kony-e - price TBA

ROK Manual Espresso Machine - £104.99 - Coffee Omega

TempTags - £7.50 - 5M Coffee / TempTag

Tiamo Cold Water Dripper - £149.95 - Espresso Products


----------



## Slamswife (May 27, 2011)

Mazzer Kony-e

La Marzocco GS3

Maureen


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I think my aero press could do with replacing - its gone all cloudy and I'm pretty sure its an old version. Apart from that I think my coffee related expenditure is on a bit of a hold for a while!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

im gagging to get an Iberital MC2. So suspect i'll be asking for that!


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

Clever Coffee Dripper + Filters are top of my list.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Glenn said:


> With Christmas now only 45 days away we're all likely to have an idea of what coffee related items we'd like to be playing with on Christmas Day.
> 
> However, not all items will have been purchased as studies show that more of us are leaving it until the last minute to hand off our lists to those who ask.
> 
> ...


Why not a robur?

I'm still interested in a cona I think.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Hario Buono drip kettle! Please find me a cheap one!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I notice there is a smaller 1 litre version of the kettle which should be cheaper - might be worth a look. Regardless of the size, I would thoroughly recommend getting a flow restrictor to slow down the pour and improve pouring control.

For Christmas I would like a LM GS3 but suspect I will have to keep dreaming!!! More realistically I would like:

A 3-6 cup Chemex

A set of Hario scales

A Kalita or Hario range server


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I was looking at getting a Silvia when they were £320 including a bottomless pf at coffeeitalia. Now the price has gone back up I'm wondering about a Piccino instead..


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I would advise caution with coffee italia if I were you, you may have problems! Check on the forum first.


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I will be getting one of the following izzo duetto, rocket r58 or expobar dual boiler leva to replace my Miss Silvia (only 2 months old)


----------

